# Got Tired Of Reading...



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Got tired of the reading the steak thread and not having one in the fridge. So made the run to the store and got a couple ribeyes, asparagus and taters. More to come.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Man me too. I read it all and I'm definitely cooking one tomorrow night. Can taste it already. Post up some pics.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Live Action!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Glad I got my fix last night. 


Nevermind, going to pull some out for tomorrow.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Which one you cooking on Daddy Warbucks?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Gonna pop the steak cherry on the Mini. I'm liking this thing more and more.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Are ya spectin trouble Sheriff???


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Tater and asparagus on...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> Are ya spectin trouble Sheriff???


Always.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

And that's how it's done


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I approve of this thread, but deduct points for the firearm not being in the money shot.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

That is some damn fine eats there!


----------



## randynation (Oct 16, 2013)

Splittine said:


> And that's how it's done


DAMNIT, you had to show it . I was ok with the talk . Now I got to go to the store tomorrow.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Just add to the frenzy.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Felt like going out to dinner and make somebody else cook and clean


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Mighty fine steak you all have!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:

May I add the ones I did this week to this thread? I did the big one(my steak) in my Montreal Seasoning/Espresso Marinade.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Rtr!


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Quit, alright I'm going to the store!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Just add to the frenzy.


A sick cat would not even look at that bone!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

2RC's II said:


> A sick cat would not even look at that bone!


It was slightly overcooked, but I managed.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I was talking about the left over bone. A sick cat would not have looked at what you left one the bone.....which was pretty much nothing!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

All the steaks looked great.
Time to eat.
Whyme


----------

